# Question AppleTV US .



## Bob Smith (30 Juin 2008)

Salut a tous , 


Quelques petites questions concernant cette fameuse AppleTV :

J'ai la possibilite de m'en faire ramener une des Etast Unis , est ce qu'il y aurait problemes de compatibilite , activation ... ?
Est il indispensable d'avoir une connexion Internet pour que cela fonctionne ?
Est ce que l'AppleTV peut etre relie a mon iMac via un reseau CPL ?
Puis je brancher un disque dur externe sur le port USB et ainsi lire directement les fichiers qui s'y trouvent ?


Merci d'avance pour vos reponses .


Bob


----------



## 3md (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Fraîchement possesseur d'un Apple TV US achété d'occasion, je peux répondre à tes questions :



> J'ai la possibilite de m'en faire ramener une des Etast Unis , est ce qu'il y aurait problemes de compatibilite , activation ... ?


Aucun problème, sauf le câble d'alimentation et la documentation. Mais l'apple TV est le même, où qu'il soit vendu. Procure-toi simplement un câble à bout rond comme on en trouve sur tout appareil domestique (Magnetoscopes - DVD - ...).
La langue et tout l reste est coisi au premier lancement ou en cas de réinitialisation.



> Est il indispensable d'avoir une connexion Internet pour que cela fonctionne ?


Non, mais si je me balade sur ce forum en ce moment, c'est parceque je cherche un moyen de relier le mac et l'apple TV en wifi directe, sans passer par une borne. Le but étant d'exploiter le 802.11n (Wifi haut débit). Pour le moment, je passe par ma "neuf box" qui me sert de borne (802.11G)



> Est ce que l'AppleTV peut etre relie a mon iMac via un reseau CPL ?


Oui, bien sur !
L'ethernet est pris en compte...



> Puis je brancher un disque dur externe sur le port USB et ainsi lire directement les fichiers qui s'y trouvent ?


A la base, non. L'apple TV est un produit digne d'apple; c'est à dire bien trop fermé aux autres standards. Heureusement, le point fort d'apple est de faire des produits beaux et performant. Ainsi, il est possible de le "hacker" très facilement, et sans risque pour la garantie.
Je te conseille ce tutoriel en francais que j'ai exploité pour mon apple TV :
http://www.macetvideo.com/appletv2_booste/appletv2_booste.html
Lit le bien pour être sur que tout est claire et que tu possèdes tout ce qu'il te faut (notamment le CD de tiger, livré avec les derniers imac).

Voilà, je pense avoir tout dit...
Etant un véritable vagabon du net, j'ignore si je repasserai par ce sujet. Alors bon courage pour la suite...


----------



## Bob Smith (1 Juillet 2008)

OK , merci pour les infos , j'ai commence a lire le tuto ( interessant ) , ayant un iMac datant de Novembre 2006 , je ne sais pas quelle est la version des CD de Tiger , a voir ...


Bob


----------

